# Salon.Com Article with "Dr. Fart"



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.salon.com/health/feature/2000/0...arts/index.html This has a good overview of the whole farting issue from one of the leading researchers into intestinal gas.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Note the following quote in the article is in error...


> quote:In his 40-year career, Levitt has seen only two patients (both men) who farted upward of 140 times a day, but these extraordinary cases were lactose-intolerant individuals and, once dairy products were cut out of their diets, they returned to the normal range of acceptability.


Only one of the two men was lactose intolerant. And that person's gas problem was not caused by lactose intolerance or remedied by abstaining just from it.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

